# Rising Tides



## jar546 (Nov 17, 2019)

This is unprecedented.  Here are a few shots of how the tides are now creeping up from the storm drains and into the streets.  In once photo you are looking at a new $3M home built that now has to drive through water during high tide.  Another photo show a dock underwater.  Although the new home is one foot above BFE, changes are coming in the next few months and FEMA will be raising the BFE 1-3' in some areas along the coast.


----------



## steveray (Nov 18, 2019)

They wanted waterfront.....They got it.....


----------



## cda (Nov 18, 2019)

Yep, Look at Venice

Flooded in 1966 and other times

Plus sinking

Just cannot control Mother Nature, Planet Earth.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 18, 2019)

Climate Change deniers.


----------



## cda (Nov 18, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Climate Change deniers.




I don’t deny it

It was in the 20’s last week in TX!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 18, 2019)

Sea level has been rising for the last 18,000 years or so since the last Ice Age ended.  The real problem is that beaches that used to have a few small fisherman's shacks are now jam-packed with McMansions and high-rise condos & hotels.  There is also more development everywhere, which increases runoff and raises flood levels along rivers all the way to the sea.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 23, 2019)

"He" who has the gold cries the loudest, after the fact. 

We built it code "minimum, didn't we?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 23, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> "He" who has the gold cries the loudest, after the fact.
> 
> We built it code "minimum, didn't we?



Believe it or not, the garage slab is 5' above the street and our floodplain ordinance requires 1' above BFE or 3' above the crown of the road, whichever is higher.  Our 1' freeboard is in the FBC and not a local ordinance, but the 3' above the crown is.  There may be instances where 3' above the crown of the road puts them higher than the DFE of 1' freeboard which is a good thing.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 23, 2019)

I did a couple of retail build-outs in miami about 2 yrs ago, and we had to include 4 ft high flood barriers for all storefront.  

Funny story ... sort of.  GC was ... well ... challenged in many ways.  The city rejected the submittal for the barriers at the miami beach project because the contractor ran the calcs using values for fresh water, not sea water, and the city claimed the higher density of the sea water would make a difference in calculating the force on the panels.  True ... salt water can be 3% more dense, but really ... for a depth of 4 ft?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 23, 2019)

e hilton said:


> I did a couple of retail build-outs in miami about 2 yrs ago, and we had to include 4 ft high flood barriers for all storefront.
> 
> Funny story ... sort of.  GC was ... well ... challenged in many ways.  The city rejected the submittal for the barriers at the miami beach project because the contractor ran the calcs using values for fresh water, not sea water, and the city claimed the higher density of the sea water would make a difference in calculating the force on the panels.  True ... salt water can be 3% more dense, but really ... for a depth of 4 ft?



That is a bit picky but then again, it is that 3% that will be brought up in court.......... CYA


----------

